# transdesign haul



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Apr 1, 2010)

delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 1, 2010)

Great haul.  I love Transdesign for polishes.


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wagon Trails looks gorgeous


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 1, 2010)

awesome haul! DAR is one of my favorite polishes.


----------



## LindaP (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice!

that reminds me, i need some nail stones


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome haul! I need some new polish! I love your picks!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## sweet8684girl (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome haul. Four leaf clover will be in my next order.


----------



## sweetkitty (Apr 2, 2010)

Love transdesign for cheap polish prices. great haul!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 4, 2010)

mod about you is my *fave*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

Great haul!! Enjoy your new n/p!


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 5, 2010)

Fun haul! I love love love peachy keen. It's on my nails right now..it's what tart deco from essie wants to be, lol.


----------



## Alliebunni (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice haul. I have Meteor Shower and I LOVE it.


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

NICE! I have and love Wagon Trail!


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

love the rhinestones!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 29, 2010)

Pretty! Have fun with these


----------



## missboss82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice haul, I can't wait until I receive Peachy Keen, its such a pretty color.


----------



## ruthless (May 1, 2010)

I cannot even talk about how much money I've spent on transdesign in the last 6 months. Perhaps over a thousand? David Tran has a big chunk of my paycheque!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

great haul


----------

